# New one on me



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a toilet made by Porcher, a brand I am no fan of, but I had never seen this type before. Now Geberit owns Porcher and that's who supplied the repair parts. The tank is recessed into the wall along with the shut-off which was no longer working. 
The reason I was there was because the bowl was leaking at the wall when it was flushed. As you can see by the photos the dumbasses who originally installed it couldn't read directions, I guess, and just used a bunch of wax to seal the supply tube and drain. The toilet comes with proper gaskets and instructions but that would have required reading AND following instructions, which must have been just a little too much for these plumbers. After we pulled the toilet you could see mold and damage inside the wall due to it slowly leaking for years. 

I am sure most guys on here know this, but for those who don't: All wall hung toilets and urinals need gaskets and not wax rings. Do not use wax. They will leak eventually, especially if you are in a warm climate.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I've actually roughed in two of those junkers. The whole thing is thin wall plastic with a square steel frame. I had to "alter" the paper thin plastic waste 90 just to vent it properly. I was not impressed with anything about that product.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I wasn't impressed either other than the unique look. I could never get the bowl to completely evacuate the water. But the directions show a proper install going down into a lateral line and this install was turning horizontal in the wall going to a Santee. I thought maybe that was why we couldn't get the water to vacate completely but either way it flushed all the solids each time. The customer said she'd never get this toilet again.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I wasn't impressed either other than the unique look. I could never get the bowl to completely evacuate the water. But the directions show a proper install going down into a lateral line and this install was turning horizontal in the wall going to a Santee. I thought maybe that was why we couldn't get the water to vacate completely but either way it flushed all the solids each time. The customer said she'd never get this toilet again.


That's what I had to do when I installed them. It was the only way I could vent them. Also had to cut back the 90 on the toilet just so the clamp would clear the leg of the frame. Worst part was that I was working in a metal frame building so I had to frame a wood wall just to support that contraption. Never had a call back for the toilets so I assume they worked OK but it's not something I would want to install again.


----------

